# about to buy first pistol (home protection)



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in the market for my first pistol, i've only owned rifles up until now, but it's time to get a pistol for home protection, just something to keep under the bed or in the nightstand. My brother in law recommended a springfield xd, but what model and caliber do you guys recommend? It's going to be for home protection only, and my fiance would like to be able to shoot it as well. My budget is around $500-750ish, reliability is my main priority, I want to be able to know that my gun won't fail on me when I need it most. I'd like to stay with the springfield line, but if theres anything else you guys like then by all means throw it out there, thanks in advance guys!!!!!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Caliber wise I would recommend 9mm, for the following reasons
http://firearmsforumcoali.motionsforum.com/forum-talk-f43/the-question-on-9mm-is-it-enough-for-ccw-t121.htm

500 to 750 will get you a lot. But if your are looking for a good reliable gun for a good price you can get the Bersa Hi Capacity 9mm Pro.
at around 400 it is a GRATE pistol, just look at my avatar. Accurate, Light weight (aluminum frame) and in your price range you will have lots left over for ammo.

As for the XDs. They are top line pistols, XDm is the next step up if you are interested in competition, but many people use the XD for that as well.
Glock and Walther P99s are good guns to look at. All are well priced and totally reliable. I have them all and have never had issues with the guns.

If you wish to stay with the Springfield line and you are looking for home defense and something you wife can handle, Try the XD Service model. It has a 4 inch barrel so you could probably CCW with it in the future. You could also buy the Service model ported and buy an extra unported barrel. You could use the ported barrel at the range to help your wife learn to control the recoil, then when she is ready you can put in the unported barrel and go from there.

Good shopping.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

i like the service models, and I was looking specifically at the bi-tone 9mm, i think the 9mm is the best fit for me.


Do you guys recommend any accessories? Night sights, tactical lights, laser pointers? 


I might eventually get my ccw someday, so i'd like to have a "complete" gun. 

Is this recommended? Or is this a great excuse to buy another pistol? lol


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

There is a variety of sights and lasers, lights etc.

Sight preference should be decided by the buyer. I like tritium sights. They look like normal sights in the day, glow in dim light, are no good in total darkness, can't find your target to aim at them. Sights work fine, just no light to see by.
Lasers are a dime a dozen these days. You can find good ones as low as 20.00 or up around 350.00 or better.
Just depends on if you want to be able to see it in broad day light or just in the dimmer light. In doors or duskish out door.

Viridian is a good brand for green lasers but they make red too, they are hi dollar items though. 
Look on Amazon.com for gun lasers. I found one there for 20.00. Works fine but nothing fancy.
http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Springfield Armory makes great guns.

I currently own a XDm, but my XD was just as loved.










It has night sights on it and I added the Crimson Trace laser grip later - they are a wonderful addition.

I definitely suggest the 9mm for availability and price.

It's a great round.

:smt1099


----------

